# ADGA goat with eye blemish- showable?



## goatbelle (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a lamancha doeling that was born in April. Very soon after her birth I noticed that she has a dark mark in one of her eyes. It is not an abnormal pupil- the vet looked at it when she was a few weeks old. He said it looked like she had poked it, and that she would always have it. It's not changed shape or anything since then, but it is noticeable. 

I have looked at the rule book and what I'm understanding is that as long as she isn't blind, it should be okay to show her.. I would like to get some outside opinions on this. I'll include a photo as well...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can show her.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

There was a doe at Nationals who was completely blind in one eye and she was in the ring (did rather well, too, if I remember right) so you should be fine!


----------



## goatbelle (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks, y'all! I thought so but wasn't sure.


----------

